# Semi-formal high school homecoming dance: what's the dress code, etc?



## Janie

This year, my son's high school broke with a longstanding tradition of very formal homecoming dances and decided to make this year "semi-formal".  So, instead of a $60-per-ticket party at a hotel, they're doing a $12-per-ticket party at the school.

(Thank goodness for that!)

However, my son is clueless about what "semi-formal" means.  He's struggling with what to wear, whether to buy a corsage for the date, whether and where to go for dinner beforehand, etc.

Boys are not nearly as clued in about this stuff as girls. None of his friends are planning to go with dates, so he isn't getting any advice there.  The girl he invited is more of a friend than a girlfriend, and she hasn't provided any information except that she's wearing a dress.

My son is a senior, and this is his first high school dance with an actual date.  Up until now, he's been too shy to ask anyone. 

My daughter (now in college) would have figured it all out for herself, and told her date what he was expected to do, LOL.  

To all you other parents with teenagers:  what are your experiences with semi formal high school dances?


----------



## Steamboat Bill

Watch MTV Sweet 16 and you will be very shocked at what kids wear and how they act. 

Geeze...I am sounding like my parents.


----------



## DebBrown

I think semi-formal means that your son can wear a nice suit instead of a tux.  A corsage is still appropriate.  He should ask his date what color she is wearing.  Dinner beforehand is nice but should be decided between your son and his date.  In my experience the girls usually organize these things.  They want to go with a group of their friends and the guys just accomodate them.

Since they are only friends, there is no need for your son to spend a fortune on dinner and entertainment.  It would make sense for them to share the expenses.

Deb


----------



## geekette

Suit at most, slacks and jacket + tie at least.

He can always ditch the tie and jacket if that helps him fit in, but it would be harder to be the only guy without a jacket in the room.


----------



## Karen G

Just going by a dictionary definition, semi-formal is less formal that formal attire, but it is not "informal."  Most definitions say it requires a dinner jacket.

I think in high school usage, it would mean not a tuxedo, but a sport coat & tie or a suit and tie.  If your son finds that most guys are even less dressed up than that, he can always take off the jacket and maybe even the tie, but if he goes wearing a jacket & tie, he'll be sure to be dressed appropriately, especially if his date is wearing a dressy dress.  For girls, it probably means not a floor length formal gown, but a dressier, shorter dress. It could also be a simple floor length dress or skirt and top.


----------



## chellej

When My son went he wore dress slacks and a nice button up dress shirt.  His date wore a fancy but short dress.  For homecoming our school sells mums (with the school ribbons and all kinds of add on items) Our local floral shops sell them as well.

My daughter went with about seven other friends - mixed group of guys & gals.  They went to the sheesecake factory then to the dance. Again - short dressy dresses for the girls & nice dress pants & shirts for the guys.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

Based upon these "adult" interpretations...I am sure you will be shocked at what the girls will wear...and the boys too. Don't assume what they leave the home is what they "actually" wear to the party.


----------



## janapur

At my son's high school, semi formal meant a nice dress shirt and tie. Yes to the corsage. No jacket since they took them off anyway to dance.

Jana


----------



## Art4th

Steamboat Bill said:


> Watch MTV Sweet 16 and you will be very shocked at what kids wear and how they act.
> 
> Geeze...I am sounding like my parents.



I don't think the kids on that show are really representative of typical teenagers. They're pretty much all rich, snobby brats.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

Art4th said:


> I don't think the kids on that show are really representative of typical teenagers. They're pretty much all rich, snobby brats.



That describes South Florida and LA pretty well.


----------



## DeniseM

You should check with his school's office - they may have a dress code for this dance and it would be a shame if you son didn't know what it was and got turned away.


----------



## stmartinfan

Out here in the heartland, there are lots of kids who are generally pretty decent!  While I know my daughter's no saint, I do trust her to wear the same outfit to the dance that she leaves home in.  Of course, the dress she bought for homecoming this year is fairly bare on the top and a shorter length...but it's still something I'm OK with.  I know enough about how TV shows reality get produced to know that they are going for drama and shock value - not reality.  



Steamboat Bill said:


> Based upon these "adult" interpretations...I am sure you will be shocked at what the girls will wear...and the boys too. Don't assume what they leave the home is what they "actually" wear to the party.


----------



## Kay H

I agree with calling the school to see if there is a dress code.  Semi formal may mean different things in different locations.


----------



## Janis

I've got two high schoolers who go to a few of these "semi-formals" . The boys mostly wear a button down shirt and dress pants - mostly of the dark blue or black variety. They start with a tie and take it off in the first 15 minutes. Nobody wore a jacket.

The girls wear whatever they like. Most wear a cocktail dress.  

Corsages are a definite "yes" if he wants bonus points.


----------



## Noni

Call the school, or better yet, have your highschooler check with the school as to the appropriate dress.


----------



## EAM

My son went to a dance at his high school last year, but without a date.  I think the dress code was semi-formal, but I am not sure.  He insisted that the dress code simply meant that he couldn't wear jeans and his shirt should have a collar.  We disagreed and told him to ask the school.  The rule for guys was that he had to wear a suit, dress slacks with sports jacket and tie, or at a minimuum dress slacks or school uniform pants along with a dress shirt and tie.  As I recall, he chose the minimum.


----------



## Janie

Thanks for all the advice!  I didn't think about calling the school but that's a great idea.  I think my boy has made an appropriate choice of clothing (his date has purple hair so we had to be careful not to clash).  The corsage is ordered and they've decided to have dinner at the local malt shop. I have my fingers crossed that everything will go well.


----------

